# Patience is a virtue! My long journey



## dukkadukka (4 Jun 2008)

Going on 9 months!

I've always been interested in the military! As a young girl, I played with GI Joes (And then they came out with GI Jane, Who became my favourite toy every!) instead of Barbies.  Only problem, is the older I got, the better I got at hockey.  Slowly my interest swayed to pursuing my athletic career and at 17 I was shipped out to a prep school in Vermont, USA.  After I graduated high school, I accepted a scholarship to an American university! After the first year, I was at Nationals, playing for team Ontario in British Columbia when I managed to break my ankle. 
They found a tumour because of the break (or the break from the tumour!) So I shelved my skates!
Years pass and I realize, I can still join the CF! Delighted, I ran to the recruiting office mid September 2007.  By November I had every form filled out, all my questions asked and handed them in.  A DAY later I received a call to schedule my medical, CFAT and interview!
Crushed the CFAT, aced my interview (the Captain said he wished every applicant was like me... maybe he wanted to boost my ego.  None-the-less I was ecstatic!) but that darn medical!
I was told to get some information about my surgery. I had a bone graft (bone taken from my hip as well as cadaver) to replace the missing bone in my heel. I went to my family physician and got all the forms, a few weeks pass and I receive a letter from Ottawa.  
At first, seeing a letter marked CF, my heart jumped and I got excited until I read it.  They wanted me to see my surgeon to get more tests to see if I was medically fit and clear. (This is where my frustration with the medical system in Ontario gets to me!) I had to see my family doctor again just to get a referral (since it was passed 2 years, they close your file.) I then had to wait 3 months just to get in to see my surgeon. (At this point it's February, the day my recruiter said I would probably leave by.) 
Finally March comes and I'm able to get in to see the surgeon and she tells me "I will have the letter and results you need in two weeks, don't fret"............. after 3 weeks I call to see if she has sent them, and to see if the recruiting office has received them.  Nope. She sends them 5 weeks later. And she doesn't even send them to the recruiting office, she sent it to my doctor and one to me, I had to drive to see her physically to get the tests and delivered them myself to the recruiting office!! (Oh sigh, the incompetence! haha)
It's now been, 4 weeks since I have dropped off my medical forms and still waiting for my call.  
Quite certainly I will be the happiest little girl (In my stature!) when I get that call.  

Quick question perhaps, should I call to see if I have been medically cleared? I have read (avid reader here on milnet.ca) that people have been medically cleared and not been informed of it!! 

Thanks for listening and I most certainly will keep everyone posted, especially those who have been so supportive and kind!!!!!


----------



## PMedMoe (4 Jun 2008)

Certainly keep in touch, just to make sure things are still rolling along.  Usually, Ottawa has to clear medical stuff like that but it doesn't hurt to call and check.
Good luck and keep us posted as to your progress!!!


----------



## dukkadukka (4 Jun 2008)

So should I be expecting a letter from Ottawa perhaps on the status? I'm going to drop in on the recruiting office tomorrow just to be sure.  

I forgot to mention that I applied the same time as a friend of mine, he had a major MCL sprain about 6 months prior.  He got cleared right away and left for BMQ in February.  He lasted two weeks before he was sent home with injury. That's pretty much what frustrates me the most, but I do understand the reasoning because my injury was fairly major and had (I use past tense because after 2 years you're cleared.)


----------



## aesop081 (4 Jun 2008)

Stop comparing your application with anyone else's.........

Each person's case is different.....full stop !


----------



## geo (5 Jun 2008)

dd..
By all means, make a point of keeping in touch with the recruiting centre but, in the meantime, 
Relax & enjoy life.  Work on your physical fitness & stay in shape.  Summer is upon us and, even if you go on a fall course - it'll be there for you.

Cheers!


----------



## dukkadukka (6 Jun 2008)

Update, that I was merit listed today!! WOO!
It's very strange how these things work out, I was getting impatient so I decided to drive in to the office and I received a warm welcome and I asked about my medical status! They looked me up, and I was cleared about 2 weeks ago and sent a letter.  Then after I come home, go to the mail and there's the letter! (Second time this has happened!)
VERY glad to have my little name on that little (big) list!! Informed that I should most certainly get my call next week sometime!

(I accidentally posted this twice.)


----------



## smoke (6 Jun 2008)

EDIT:  nevermind im stupid


----------



## dukkadukka (6 Jun 2008)

smoke said:
			
		

> EDIT:  nevermind im stupid


Was that a shot at me?


----------



## smoke (6 Jun 2008)

no it most certanly was not, I posted something, and i re read your posted and realized  I made an eror. sorry


----------



## dukkadukka (6 Jun 2008)

hahaha okay! Phew!! 
(I posted what I said in another thread by accident.  But since I haven't received my subscription information yet, I can't delete replies!!)


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Jun 2008)

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> hahaha okay! Phew!!
> (I posted what I said in another thread by accident.  But since I haven't received my subscription information yet, I can't delete replies!!)


So, as I see it, you have recognised the problem and put forth a viable solution: get a subscription!  ;D

(PS: Congratulations.  It appears that patience really is a virtue.  I wish you all the best in your training)


----------



## dukkadukka (6 Jun 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> So, as I see it, you have recognised the problem and put forth a viable solution: get a subscription!  ;D
> 
> (PS: Congratulations.  It appears that patience really is a virtue.  I wish you all the best in your training)



hahaha yea I emailed as soon as I got in.  Except the smallest size is a medium (shirt) and well... I'm too small for a medium! It'll be my nighty. hahaha. 

Thanks a bunch.  All it really took was me going in and pestering! (as usual! I'm a familiar face in there at least!)


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Jun 2008)

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> hahaha yea I emailed as soon as I got in.  Except the smallest size is a medium (shirt) and well... I'm too small for a medium! It'll be my nighty. hahaha.


\
Too small for a medium?  Used for a nighty?  Heck, you must be three apples high!   >


----------



## dukkadukka (6 Jun 2008)

hahaha 3 and a half apples actually.  
5'3 (always cheated on my scouting reports for hockey, said I was at least 5'5!) but I'm definitely not a big girl! My own wrists look like they can snap!  
I didn't mean, just as a nighty hahaha It would just be an over sized shirt! Plus I'm assuming it's men's sizes.  I'm a small in female sizes!!! (And I don't really want a ball cap!!)


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Jun 2008)

Thinking outside the box here, you COULD give the T-Shirt to Dad/brother/uncle or whomever and just enjoy the ability to remove posts ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jun 2008)

Hey, I'm not huge (well, not really 5'4" 140 lbs) and have a medium. It makes a great PT shirt, but not quite a "nightie", need shorts for that!!  ;D


----------



## dukkadukka (11 Jun 2008)

Update:
I recieved my job offer today! I obviously accepted.  Was merit listed for 3 days hahaha 
BMQ starts July 21st, sworn in on the 7th or 8th (I'm going in on Thursday to get the paper work and lists and such and to find out what exact dates)
I'm VERY excited and very thankful to everyone who offered support, words of advice and everything.  Thanks a million! Very excited for this next step in my life.


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Jun 2008)

Congratulations!  I'm sure you'll enjoy your training, even though at times you'll think I'm nuts for even suggesting this!


----------



## dukkadukka (11 Jun 2008)

hahaha I probably will.  But I think I will enjoy every moment of it, even the bad ones!!


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Jun 2008)

dukkadukka said:
			
		

> hahaha I probably will.  But I think I will enjoy every moment of it,* even the bad ones*!!


At the time, probably not.  After the fact, though, they will be the source of laughter so intense that it will bring tears to your eyes.  Trust me!


----------



## JimMorrison19 (11 Jun 2008)

Congratulations! I'm going to celebrate with you, because this is good news for me and my desire to join as well


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jun 2008)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## WaveDancer (11 Jun 2008)

Congratulations dukkadukka!

You start BMQ on my birthday...I'll be sure to think of everyone starting BMQ that day to help keep me motivated with my application.


----------

